# Your just a visitor I answered



## Concreteguy (Apr 3, 2013)

I look around the gym and I see all the guys dressed in T's cut offs and tanks. 96% of them never train legs.....WTF? One of the women in the gym got a boob job and on goes another training session. I'm warming up doing light reps getting my head in the place I need to hurt myself. The same guys come over and talk to the side of my head until they have unloaded what ever was *really* important and had to be said as soon as I walked in. Then there is always the 98pounder that asks me if I ever do_______ for chest? My partner asks if I'm ready yet and I smile. The pain begins and so starts another round of can you out rep or lift your partner. He doesn't know how valuable he is to me and my program. But he is! He has a way of making me want to hurt him and to do this I have to often go where I haven't been before. He keeps pounding his chest and saying "body by John" and smiles. Gotta love that guy
  Without looking up I can tell you who is on the phone and who is sweating. The regs are the regs and then you have the folks that manage to shape up by mid week and never return till Monday.

  Funny thing is all I did was point it out. I'm sure your all putting your own faces and people to this story. We all live it over and over. We all have a place in the gym we belong to, be it the weekender/ gym rat or competitor. This pursuit is what brings us all together. We as a group have a common thread. The thread is OUR gravity holding use together.
   Some  times you CAN pick your family. 


  CG


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 3, 2013)

CG, epic! Awesome post brother. That is so true. It seems the number of those who truly train is getting smaller every year. 

Sadly, I don't have a training partner. I've ditched a few because they held back my progress. Now it's me versus my logbook. When I eye that SOB down it's a fucking war. If I don't break him, I'm gonna die trying and when there is rep on the line, there isn't anything that is going to stop me from getting it. 

This is our culture. If you aren't ready to put it all on the line, there's always tennis.


----------



## tWack (Apr 3, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> CG, epic! Awesome post brother. That is so true.* It seems the number of those who truly train is getting smaller every year.*


I was talking about the exact same thing with a friend the other day! It's not 'hip' to train for strength or sheer mass its alll about abs and getting underwear-model bodies .. pffff


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 3, 2013)

you could say the same about Board members. you have people who join for steroid sources, those who troll, those who are too lazy to do the research, and everything else. 

This is why I am done at PM. I tried to help a guy, without him spending money on a peptide, and 3 other people tell him about stuff he can inject to get better. Im beyond done. I like being a rep, and I do it because the company is great, the products actually work, and theyre cheap as shit. But im not a whore, and I try to help people, then there are others who simply want to sell things, and im tired of that environment. 

Here, I feel like my word actually is taken seriously, and yall know I have a couple neurons firing. So this is now my home, and the only place I will rep. I may have my code used less, but beyond caring. at least now when it gets used, I know someone who used it has a fucking brain.

ps-not saying all reps are whores, just most

pps-i know I use a lot of substances, not going to go through process of justifying it bc 1)I don't have to 2) what I use has purpose and it not for petty shit (like looking good in a t shirt)


----------



## striffe (Apr 3, 2013)

Omega, you said a mouth full. Ive said it many timed here. But thats what I mean when I say "there are no agendas at anasci". Just a group of guys trying to help each other out. The forum I came from was painful. I couldnt say we hat I wanted, I couldnt be honest. Because if I accidentally stepped on somebodys agenda,  there was hell to pay. Constantly walking on eggshells. This is a great no nonsense board.
Sorry concreteguy, didnt mean to take this in another direction.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2013)

Concrete went deep brainage extraodinaire. All that is dam straight correct..Atom gonna have to pass on tennis.if I get to no rotators five replacements its shuffleboard and I pay some honey to push my stick. 
Now I gotta go relax from leg day forced upon me by a needy highschooler.I won ..


----------



## Rory (Apr 4, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> you could say the same about Board members. you have people who join for steroid sources, those who troll, those who are too lazy to do the research, and everything else.
> 
> This is why I am done at PM. I tried to help a guy, without him spending money on a peptide, and 3 other people tell him about stuff he can inject to get better. Im beyond done. I like being a rep, and I do it because the company is great, the products actually work, and theyre cheap as shit. But im not a whore, and I try to help people, then there are others who simply want to sell things, and im tired of that environment.
> 
> ...



Very true, I login to pm to read some things but any real info or things I wish to contribute is all here now.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

CG is my brotha from anotha mutha!

I accept that not everyone wants to be a bodybuilder of a "freak", but if you are going to train, then fucking TRAIN.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 4, 2013)

Only had a sec as i'm busy as hell with a out of town job . Did see your post CG so I clicked and was rewarded with a great post. Thanks CG ! Man that really brightened my morning. Cool ass post ! T


----------



## body_by_john (Apr 11, 2013)

CG just likes abusing us young guys!  Keep bringing it. 

Live it, breath it, love it!!!

Joe


----------

